# MATX case with room for watercooling



## cdawall (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a mini ITX mobo I would like to move into a larger MATX case so that I can run dual loops. I have a Corsair H70 with a single 120x38mm fan and want to add a MCP355, small res and single 2x120mm rad (preferably I could do a single 120mm instead) to cool a GTX 470.


Whats a good case for me? I would prefer something that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I will be taking this with me on deployments so it needs to be sturdier and still somewhat small. I don't mind modding the case to make it work.

These are the two I am looking at right now.

NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic G...

LIAN LI PC-A04B Black Aluminum MicroATX Mini Tower...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2012)

Is the Define R4 too big?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 21, 2012)

Might be to big this is going into my normal luggage on an airplane....has to fit along with mil uniforms and a monitor.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2012)

If the R4 is too big (or sold )

The Define Mini may do the trick:

Fractal Design Define Mini Black Micro ATX Silent ...

I own one and it's an awesome case


----------



## mm67 (Aug 21, 2012)

How about Arc Mini, put H70 in front and you still have room for a 240 rad at top.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2012)

Vulcan would work perfect for on the go mATX due to its small design and it has a carrying handle!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 21, 2012)

wait m-ITX and dual rads.....Bitfenix Prodigy? Or are we getting too small now?
Only downfall is you would lose the optical and HDD bays, but there is room for three 2.5" drives to mount to the case.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2012)

Figured I would update this I managed to finagle everything into my SG05-B-ish. The radiator will be externally mounted and I went with a apogee drive II block since I already have a DDC1T.

Loop consists of some radiator I found in the closet with an ultra kaze, ancient Tt waterblock on the GTX470/full cover plate from zalman VF3000F, the Apogee drive II and DDC1T (with cooling plate).


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 2, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I changed my mind up and looked at some photos until I figured out what type or radiators these were. Going to try and stuff a BIX 120mm and MCR120 into the case. The res will be external. 






















Loop will go res->BIX->pump/CPU block->MCR120->Tt block


----------



## cdawall (Sep 2, 2012)

Moving onto a build thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2712302


----------

